# Don't tell the bride...9pm tonight!!!



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Starts again tonight.....9pm BBC 3 :happydance::happydance:

Was looking through and happened to spot it - me and my OH love it!!! 

Yey yey yey!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Is it a new one?


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

yes - think so!!

xx


----------



## dawny690

I missed it damn x


----------



## Kimboowee

Missed it!! I love that program, very brave ladies!

If i let OH plan our wedding it would be a disaster!


----------



## Heidi

omg i loved this!!!!!!! 4 weddings is just not the same to watch 
Will set it up for record next week :)


----------



## Rach276

See Id LOVE to be given 12k for my wedding but I really dont know if he would pull it off. You would so spend a few weeks planning and writting him lisits wouldnt you!
I cried at their wedding. I ALWAYS cry at weddings on tv. Even the Chris Brown entrance I was bawling.

But yeah, if we did this I would plan myself then just give him numbers ;)


----------



## Tilly

Oh, I love that program..ah well :(


----------



## pinkmummy

Damn I missed it!! Will have to tape it next week, I love 4 weddigns too!! :D x


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I love it!!!

I'd love to be on it, my OH already knows every little detail of my dream wedding :haha::haha:

xXx


----------

